# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Sharp pain in dream eye ruined my lucid...

## sephiroth clock

I had an extremely vivid lucid last night. I became lucid and everything was vivid. I was at a moderate lucidity level. But a second after I was lucid and everything focused in I had a sharp pang in my left "dream eye." It stung very badly, like when you put in contacts and have something acidic on your hands. I didn't want to close my eyes and rub them, for fear of my dream ending (often happens when I close my dream eyes). Eventually I just had too because the pain was too sharp. I shut my eyes and rubbed them a bit. When I opened them I was still in the dream, but my eyes still stung sharply. I repeated this a couple times and eventually my dream faded. When I woke up my eyes were perfectly normal and I could sense no pain whatsoever. I sat up and went back to sleep a bit confused about the pain. I can't wait till christmas

----------


## nina

Hey there, I've experienced strange sensations like this also while lucid, but I've learned to ingore them because once I wake up everything is always normal.  One time I could only see out of one eye b/c my other eye hurt so bad I had to close it and didn't want to end my lucid, another time my mouth and bottom gums hurt so bad I thought my botton teeth were going to fall out (but I realized that it was ridiculous so I ignored it and stayed lucid), another time I was in an LD and a whole chunk of my head was missing and it "hurt" like hell and felt really bizarre at the same time. I don't know why weird sensations like this occur, just learn to ignore them, I guess b/c its more like "fake" pain...and realize that once you wake up everything will be normal again.   ::?:

----------


## Aphius

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> *another time I was in an LD and a whole chunk of my head was missing and it \"hurt\" like hell and felt really bizarre at the same time.*



  ::shock::

----------


## Seeker

Nina is right!  Once you develop your level of control, you can just 'will' the pain away, or if you prefer symbolism, you can create a 'lucid asprin' and take it in your dream.

----------


## White Shadow

Slightly off subject here: Has anyone tried using scenes from the Matrix to try and help control? Am a bit early in my LD experiences to have tried myself yet. But if I remember I might.

Things like the 'jump' scene, or 'dojo' one (that would be a laugh!)?    ::lol::

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by White Shadow_
> *Slightly off subject here: Has anyone tried using scenes from the Matrix to try and help control? Am a bit early in my LD experiences to have tried myself yet. But if I remember I might.
> 
> Things like the 'jump' scene, or 'dojo' one (that would be a laugh!)?  *



Yeah SLIGHTLY OT lol. But seriously man your avatar makes me have to do a reality check and your sig just flat out kills me, that's hilarious.  On a more serious note, I've never tried to use scenes from the Matrix, I usually always just come up with my own stuff or do whatever I feel like at the moment. I've never fought anyone...like Kung Foo style, but I think it would be fun, I should try that one next time...but who to fight...   ::D:  ...i bet I could take on Angelina Jolie, and maybe rip some of her clothes off in the stuggle? HA!   ::lol::

----------


## CT

> _Originally posted by lucidnina_
> *I bet I could take on Angelina Jolie, and maybe rip some of her clothes off in the stuggle? HA! *



sounds like something i'd do  ::shock::   :tongue2:

----------


## Seeker

Back to our first off topic-topic.  I prefer to use Jedi hand wave when I have difficulty.  Just wave your hand wave in front of the think you are tying to control, like a Jedi master.  It has worked many times for me when something is being stubborn.

----------

